# I'm in love with liquid



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

And I don't mean k y (although its handy too). I haven't been on liquid since like 1.1 or 1.2 and lemme tellya- this thing is butter. They've really upped the ante on modifications and I couldn't be happier. Thank you, and goodnight.

Don't be afraid to ask me for help.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree!! I'm loving it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Mmmhmmm.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll stick with aokp but thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

akellar said:


> I'll stick with aokp but thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Don't get me wrong dude, I love what Roman and all the other guys have done with aokp, and honestly, since I had my g-nex (launch day), I ran axiom for a little while and jumped ship to aokp around build 15 I think. Since then aokp has been my daily driver at least 90% of the time. But man the whole "lean" setup with the lean kernel and v6 supercharger...if you haven't given it a chance I def recommend that you do. I love giving other roms and kernels a flashin' every now and then, but for me to jump ship it takes a lot. So far liquids giving me everything that aokp has, and even a little more.

Don't be afraid to ask me for help.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Don't get me wrong dude, I love what Roman and all the other guys have done with aokp, and honestly, since I had my g-nex (launch day), I ran axiom for a little while and jumped ship to aokp around build 15 I think. Since then aokp has been my daily driver at least 90% of the time. But man the whole "lean" setup with the lean kernel and v6 supercharger...if you haven't given it a chance I def recommend that you do. I love giving other roms and kernels a flashin' every now and then, but for me to jump ship it takes a lot. So far liquids giving me everything that aokp has, and even a little more.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask me for help.


Does it have a weather setting like aokp?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Ghub1 said:


> Does it have a weather setting like aokp?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Nope.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

Ghub1 said:


> Does it have a weather setting like aokp?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


No but Weather, US Radar, Alerts and Earthquakes works great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Me love liquid too. Try lean 3.0 stable.....so SooTh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Don't get me wrong dude, I love what Roman and all the other guys have done with aokp, and honestly, since I had my g-nex (launch day), I ran axiom for a little while and jumped ship to aokp around build 15 I think. Since then aokp has been my daily driver at least 90% of the time. But man the whole "lean" setup with the lean kernel and v6 supercharger...if you haven't given it a chance I def recommend that you do. I love giving other roms and kernels a flashin' every now and then, but for me to jump ship it takes a lot. So far liquids giving me everything that aokp has, and even a little more.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask me for help.


I have and restored aokp in about 5 minutes. Fyi, v6 can be installed on any ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

akellar said:


> I have and restored aokp in about 5 minutes. Fyi, v6 can be installed on any ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So you have peaked my interest with this statement. I personally have never ran AOKP so I have no basis for comparison. Why were you so quick to switch back? What is it that AOKP is giving you that LiquidSmooth is not?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> So you have peaked my interest with this statement. I personally have never ran AOKP so I have no basis for comparison. Why were you so quick to switch back? What is it that AOKP is giving you that LiquidSmooth is not?


It's a personal choice. So many of the options/features are originating from AOKP so I chose to support them. I tried liquid and it didn't give me anything that I wanted that I couldn't get on AOKP. I have no issues with Liquid. This is why this phone is great, we have options.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

akellar said:


> It's a personal choice. So many of the options/features are originating from AOKP so I chose to support them. I tried liquid and it didn't give me anything that I wanted that I couldn't get on AOKP. I have no issues with Liquid. This is why this phone is great, we have options.


+1


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

akellar said:


> It's a personal choice. So many of the options/features are originating from AOKP so I chose to support them. I tried liquid and it didn't give me anything that I wanted that I couldn't get on AOKP. I have no issues with Liquid. This is why this phone is great, we have options.


I used to use AOKP until I found Liquid. They're not as frequent with updates as AOKP but what they bring to the table is a completely cleaned up code (so I'm told, but it shows)


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I personally have much better performance and battery on Liquid vs AOKP. Although Liquid wouldn't be as great as it is without AOKP but AOKP is still to "heavy" for my taste. I just never get good battery on AOKP no matter the kernel plus it doesn't run as smooth as other ROMs. With that said I really do like ROMs that lace AOKP into them like Patient Zero and Liquid. I haven't used Liquid in a bit but I did use 1.25 and it was awesome. Right now I'm loving AXi0M Patient Zero v18 because I am a crack flasher and it runs beautifully with great battery. Liquid and Patient Zero are neck and neck in my book though.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah I mean the weather isn't there, I didn't notice that BC I use weather 1 so I didnt notice. All I noticed was that every mod that I would always set up on aokp was there, plus a couple other things that weren't which I really liked. Usually I would do the exact same thing (flash a new rom and run it for like half a day then go back to aokp) but like I said, this one is just too smooth. And yeah, I know you can run that supercharger on at least a couple other roms but I'm telling you this rom is half the size and it makes a difference. My phone is way snappier, and it booted so quick my boot animation didn't even finish lol. I took a nap like 5 hours ago-fell asleep with 6% battery, woke up with 7. Like I said, aokp is the bees knees but if you aren't willing to give liquid a try then you just aren't being open. Especially if you only gave it 5 minutes.

Don't be afraid to ask me for help.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Liquid actually has a script in it that is somewhat similar to the Supercharger or use to. It definitely has a script that helps a lot in snappiness and smoothness.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Lean & mean. I realize this isn't a whole lot of use but its still great. Stock kernel 350/1200 interactiveX.

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> Lean & mean. I realize this isn't a whole lot of use but its still great. Stock kernel 350/1200 interactiveX.
> 
> View attachment 22086
> 
> ...


 *covering my eyes* ... (resisting the urge to try this)
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

marieke said:


> *covering my eyes* ... (resisting the urge to try this)
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Lol why resist? This is why you have a Nexus.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Liquid is a good one. AOKP is my daily driver but Liquid is my 2nd fav ROM. I mix it up a lot.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I hate the weather panel as it ruins some personal mods of mine so Liquid has been my go to lately. Otherwise I would just stick to AOKP.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been running liquid 1.25 since it dropped and haven't felt the urge to flash another rom although I love the fact that so many are being released daily for our nexus! The only thing I miss about aokp is the damn black exodus theme that stopped for liquid after 1.1 that shiz was sick!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I switch between both. Liquid is as its name states...is just smooth. Great on battery. If I had to go on a long trip and was out and about I would use Liquid. AOKP is like getting a new phone every two weeks with all the new options it adds. I love playing around on that rom. I just love this phone! Axiom, Gummy, tablet, it just never ends.

I hear ya on Nitroz's theme of Exodus. I try other themes every other rom I try but always end up back to aokp with exodus. The white and black is just so easy to match a wallpaper to.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Stardate Tab 10.1 said:


> I switch between both. Liquid is as its name states...is just smooth. Great on battery. If I had to go on a long trip and was out and about I would use Liquid. AOKP is like getting a new phone every two weeks with all the new options it adds. I love playing around on that rom. I just love this phone! Axiom, Gummy, tablet, it just never ends.
> 
> I hear ya on Nitroz's theme of Exodus. I try other themes every other rom I try but always end up back to aokp with exodus. The white and black is just so easy to match a wallpaper to.


It literally makes ics look appealing lol I don't care what people say the stock look of ics is ugly as hell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Liquid is the best IMO but I do cheat. Ya, I have a couple mistress's but liquid is home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yeah I mean the weather isn't there, I didn't notice that BC I use weather 1 so I didnt notice. All I noticed was that every mod that I would always set up on aokp was there, plus a couple other things that weren't which I really liked. Usually I would do the exact same thing (flash a new rom and run it for like half a day then go back to aokp) but like I said, this one is just too smooth. And yeah, I know you can run that supercharger on at least a couple other roms but I'm telling you this rom is half the size and it makes a difference. My phone is way snappier, and it booted so quick my boot animation didn't even finish lol. I took a nap like 5 hours ago-fell asleep with 6% battery, woke up with 7. Like I said, aokp is the bees knees but if you aren't willing to give liquid a try then you just aren't being open. Especially if you only gave it 5 minutes.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask me for help.


These are my feelings and opinions exactly. I've been on AOKP since like build 12. I used AOKP all the way through build 29 almost exclusively. I tried out Gummy, CM9, ICSourcery, and a couple of others just to test them out, but AOKP has been my daily driver. At the prompting of my brother, I tried Liquid about 5 days ago and haven't looked back. It has a few options/customizations which AOKP doesn't have and it has been very smooth. Great battery life. As a person who has almost exclusively used AOKP, I think it says quite a bit that I'm liking this Rom and using it as a daily driver.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## alkaseltzer (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm married to Gummy...but I'm cheating with Liquid....awesome ROM.Very slick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

To me, Roman/Team Kang/AOKP are/is the trailblazer of Galaxy Nexus development. Nearly unrivaled at this point in terms of features and support. I will however say that I generally don't use AOKP at this point unless I'm testing my themes/mods as it just doesn't seem to have the overall performance end of things all the way down and is one giant WIP. Liquid with Leankernel and Leantweaks is smooth as hell and is what I am personally running at this point and will continue to run until I'm testing my own builds here shortly  But rom/kernel combos are like food to me. I could love one thing while you could hate it. Liquid is awesome though. End rant.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I love liquid but my JIT option is the option that doesn't work for me.

Sent from my Droid Nexus.


----------

